
Show HN: Add an always-on video hangout to your Slack channel - drpancake
https://jackfruit.live/?ref=hn
======
robbiemitchell
I think about this all the time and was sad to see Sqwiggle die -- excited to
see this evolve.

A couple quick thoughts:

\- What's it like to be in two channels attempting to have a "meeting"? Seems
like that will get confusing quickly.

\- Consider an idle state where a snapshot is posted every so often
(~once/minute) until people switch to an active discussion. That way you can
see who's around with way less bandwidth.

~~~
drpancake
Yes it does allow you to open multiple channels at the same time. I don't know
how useful that is, but I'd like to see how people actually use it before
jumping to my own conclusions.

The idle state is definitely something I'm considering for bandwidth and
privacy reasons. Sqwiggle (now defunct) did this quite well. I'm also thinking
about adding a way to pixelate or blur your feed while still remaining
'present'.

------
djsumdog
At first I thought this was going to be a room where it always had everyone's
videos and you could see all your remote workers and I was like
"...creepy...and no..."

I guess that could be a use case, but it's much simpler than that. Seems
pretty neat.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Something like that would be tremendously useful when you're one person who's
WFH. It would be nice to take a glance at the office webcam, and see if my
coworkers are actually at their desks before pinging them a question -
otherwise, I'm not sure if they're about to respond, or busy away from their
desk, etc.

~~~
drpancake
Could you imagine using the current feature set to do this? Is there anything
missing?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think you'd have to have a dedicated machine with a camera for this;
otherwise, you'd have to ask one of your coworkers to basically be constantly
on-camera for you. That's not a limitation of the service, though.

------
ZitchDog
I started building this last night, can't wait to try it out - hopefully I can
stop building it :)

------
ryanmaynard
This is interesting. Any hint at what the pricing model will be? I'm not
seeing anything.

~~~
drpancake
The plan is to keep the current functionality free and add premium features
for remote teams in the future.

------
nottorp
Now I get why everyone's complaining that Slack is hindering their work ;)

------
bartproost
Played my first lead role in the demo video of this. Hollywood here I come!

~~~
catacombs
Thank drpancake in your Oscar speech.

------
edoceo
Awesome, I've been doing an audio-only one (and away from Slack)

